# Cross bred shrimp



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

I have accidentally cross bread a blue pearl and cherry and it came out as this cool morf, pic kinda sucks but you get the idea clear and brown with black markings pretty bad ass think he's my new favorite and he's getting bigger than all my other shrimps except ammanos he was the lone shrimplet so I guess he's or she's the best of the batch wondering what else will come up tank is exploding with babies as for mixing haven't had any issues to speak of mix tank of crs, fire red blue pearls,cherry's, and two ammanos very peaceful tank . Any one else cross bred something cool .


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

that looks just like a wild-type cherry. i guess interbreeding the two just brought out the dominant wild-type gene.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

You can totally sell that off as an Malaya shrimp, no one would know.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

For some reason I saw the thread title as Breaded Shrimp... I think I'm hungry and need lunch


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

LOL my bad I am an awesome speller .


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol honest mistake , doesn't help that spell check can't catch those, but did make for a catchy title lol


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

theinnkeeper said:


> You can totally sell that off as an Malaya shrimp, no one would know.


I'm guessing you're kidding, right;-) Because passing these on inaccurately labeled livestock is a really bad idea!

Marko, interesting mix, but if/when you you sell any of these, let the buyer know they're a hybrid - and make sure thay they tell the next person in line. Just one of these can destroy a blood line.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Yea, I'm kidding. Just trying to state how much it looks like the malaya shrimp I got.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

theinnkeeper said:


> Yea, I'm kidding. Just trying to state how much it looks like the malaya shrimp I got.


they're a nice shrimp, the malaya.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

looks almost like tigers


----------

